# Friday night



## fivebk (Sep 5, 2010)

Friday my wife and I went to a local winery that we visit quite often ( some might say too often ). They have good wines, a nice view, and live music every friday night. There was a beautiful breeze and the temp for the day only made it to 79 degrees

Here are some pics


































BOB


----------



## rem1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like a good time for all.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks real peaceful...


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 5, 2010)

very nice.....soon it will be going on for you family at YOUR own place


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 5, 2010)

Now thats my kind of lawn chair! 

Double wine glass holders! Sweeet!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like a place we have here with a local Jazz band playing almost every weekend


----------



## grapeman (Sep 5, 2010)

What can I say to that spot....................... nice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 6, 2010)

Very Cool


----------



## fivebk (Sep 7, 2010)

Mike, Do you like the wine sticks? I make them. They are very nice to have around when sitting outside when the wind is blowing. I haven't spilled a drop since I started making them.





BOB


----------



## Chef (Sep 7, 2010)

I persoanlly love the "Wine Stick". Great Idea!!! I may have to look into making some. Only problem is that i have no idea how to go about bending metal.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like a great evening..what kind of music were they palying


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 7, 2010)

You make those!

I think you should sell them. A great idea!







fivebk said:


> Mike, Do you like the wine sticks? I make them. They are very nice to have around when sitting outside when the wind is blowing. I haven't spilled a drop since I started making them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 7, 2010)

i'll take some!!!
great idea? 
Still waiting for the answer - do you sell them?


rrawhide


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, you should really sell them... because I also would love to buy some (too many unfortunate incidents around the pool this year - silly wine tasting guests...)


----------



## fivebk (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, I have sold some to the winery that I was at in this thread. I don't know what shipping would be to different places, but I sell them for 9 dollars a stick

BOB


----------



## fivebk (Sep 8, 2010)

Guess I must have scared everyone off when I gave the price I charged the winery for my sticks. What I didn't say was that there would probably be a discount for all my Forum Friends.











Waldo, they vary between Blues and Jazz

BOB


----------



## robie (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like a reasonable price to me.

I would think a good market for them is tasting rooms and wine supply places.


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2010)

fivebk said:


> Mike, Do you like the wine sticks? I make them. They are very nice to have around when sitting outside when the wind is blowing. I haven't spilled a drop since I started making them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain "stick" (picture)


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 8, 2010)

good looking product!


----------



## fivebk (Sep 8, 2010)

Tepe,

Here are some pictures of the wine sticks. They are also in the 3rd pic in this thread on page one.
















BOB


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2010)

Ohh THOSE... duh !!


----------



## Chef (Sep 8, 2010)

I think $9 is a resonable price.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 9, 2010)

It's a very fair price - I am wondering about shipping, but very interested in having a few of these before next year's pool season...


----------

